

Thanks to Twitter, I'm creating my own Twitter - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/thanks-to-twitter-im-creating-my-own-twitter

======
malte
"stat.us" was also the initial name for twitter:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackdorsey/182613360/>

However, I think the name "twitter" is a better description for the way the
service is being used now and "stat.us" seems just right for your idea.

Good luck!

~~~
RobbieStats
Very cool, I didn't know that!

------
riffic
Please look into supporting the OpenMicroBlogging protocol. It is a attempt to
build a next generation open standard that would allow for federation with
other microblogging services. Ideally there should be more public pressure for
Twitter to adopt this as well.

------
pj
This is just _how the world works_. Someone builds a generic solution for
everyone, then lots of vertical markets receive personalized attention. I
think it's a good idea really. This kind of initiative will allow the users of
these concepts filter out a lot of noise.

Consider MySpace, then Facebook, then linkedin --> trending to focus. Now you
have ning which gives even more vertical focus.

Good luck Robbie.

------
jmatt
This is great to see. Twitter really left you with few options. One huge
advantage with rolling your own site is you can do everything that Twitter
hasn't done. Due to either scaling or their community (depends who you ask)
there is a lot that has been left to be desired with Twitter.

As an aside: I recently had a historic sport stat question come up and
couldn't readily find the answer. _Did Michael Jordan ever go scoreless in the
second quarter during his career?_ I'm sure the information is out there. But
I couldn't find it in a usable or detailed enough way to answer my question.

~~~
nswanberg
Sports events with an authoritative source can have problems with Twitter:
<http://twitter.com/MNBikeFestival/status/2111645285>

_Did Michael Jordan ever go scoreless in the second quarter during his
career?_

That is the sort of question that Wolfram Alpha was created for, but it
doesn't look like NBA stats are covered yet, just NFL and MLB scores, and not
yet in sufficient detail:
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/examples/SportsGames.html>

------
bsaunder
Perhaps the sports leagues were leaning on them. The NFL, et. al. seem to
think they own the rights to any account of the games. I could easily see them
thinking you are poaching on their IP (I've always thought these were absurd
claims).

------
RobbieStats
Just to be clear, I'm building a real-time service for sports information. It
will have some of the attributes of Twitter, but it is NOT a simple Twitter
clone.

~~~
didroe
_It will have some of the attributes of Twitter, but it is NOT a simple
Twitter clone._

Are you actually going to have a business model then? :)

~~~
RobbieStats
:-) It's all part of the grand StatSheet Network plan. stat.us will be
integrated into statsheet.com heavily and may be integrated into the upcoming
StatSheet subscription service.

------
Tichy
Have you looked into Laconi.ca

Seriously, though I am not sure how you jump from reporting from sports events
to chit chat among users? Maybe a simple blog would do it for you?

------
davidalln
As someone who loved the StatTweet service this past college football and
basketball season, it's a shame to see that Twitter has done this and refuses
to communicate effectively with you. Best of luck with <http://stat.us/>, I'll
be certain to check it out.

And let me also plug the OpenMicroBlogging/Laconi.ca platforms. They are an
excellent step forward for a standardized API with all these similar services
out there.

------
Mintz
The motivation driving this guy is inspiring. I can't wait to see what you're
going to do.

------
oopdate
me too at <http://oopdate.com> :) in my spare time and may be sometimes ...

------
dimarco
It'd be neat if there was a unified interface for several different "like-
twitter" applications. Using twitter's current API as a de facto interface to
fulfill.

------
pwoods
Oh please spare us and dont!

------
sutro
Yeah! Take that, Twitter! Let's see you compete with this! This...sorry, what
is it again? Social networking for dogs?

